# Speakers in the Ears of my Fursuit?



## twistedfayt (May 6, 2013)

Hi all.

So please remember that this suit has not been made yet as I just purchased this character today but I can't quite figure out how to have her tail and her speakers made.

Here is a picture of my new character:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8395832/

She is a rabbit breed known as a jumping jack (the breed was created by Sesi). A simple description of what the characteristics of this species is that they are basically living iPod/mp3 players and, when they connect their tails to anything playing music, the music plays through their speakers. After that, they can memorize that song and play it without having their tail connected anymore.

Basically, I would like to have this implemented in my fursuit (excluding having the tail operational because it would be too big for that) but I don't know how to build working speakers and I don't know how to make them operational within the head. I won't be making this suit but I do want to have it made by a commissioner soon. However, I can't find anyone who knows how to do this either. 

Of course, my last resort would be to just make the speakers and have them be props permanently stuck within the ears and not functional. However, I'd like to avoid that so any tips and suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Krieger (May 6, 2013)

Depending on your budget... I'd suggest getting a little creative here. There are speakers on Thinkgeek.com that turn 'boxes' (anything hollow) into speakers. They work incredibly well. You could put a hollow cube in the ear part and attach the speakers to the ears along with a Y-connector to your ipod. 
This way you could customize the speakers appearance.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/eaf8/


----------



## twistedfayt (May 16, 2013)

Krieger said:


> Depending on your budget... I'd suggest getting a little creative here. There are speakers on Thinkgeek.com that turn 'boxes' (anything hollow) into speakers. They work incredibly well. You could put a hollow cube in the ear part and attach the speakers to the ears along with a Y-connector to your ipod.
> This way you could customize the speakers appearance.
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/eaf8/



Oh those do seem to be really good. o.o Thanks very much!


----------

